# What’s everyone feeding their Ranitomeya variabilis “Southern” tadpoles?



## DieHydei (Apr 11, 2021)

Hi,

i have some rani southern poles that are still at the back leg stage after almost 4 months.

Please comment what food you use and how long your morphing times are. I’ve looked over everything else and my methods are similar if not the same, food is the only thing I can’t find a straight answer for. I currently use King British catfish pellets (highest protein source I could find) with weekly dried bloodworm (for variety).

TIA


----------



## Chris S (Apr 12, 2016)

I use Repashy Soilent Green once they start to get back legs and Northfin Bug Pro (2mm fish pellets, 44% protein) when they are younger, and as a quick supplemental feeding when I need.


----------



## DieHydei (Apr 11, 2021)

Chris S said:


> I use Repashy Soilent Green once they start to get back legs and Northfin Bug Pro (2mm fish pellets, 44% protein) when they are younger, and as a quick supplemental feeding when I need.


whats the reason behind the change if you don’t mind me asking?


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

I've always used Marine One pellets or flakes. Mini pellets are best though. Marine One is high protein and a simple ingredient list that starts with real fish.


----------



## Chris S (Apr 12, 2016)

DieHydei said:


> whats the reason behind the change if you don’t mind me asking?


I find the Repashy stuff (which I make, and freeze) can be a bit messy for smaller tadpoles and it fouls the water before they can finish it. The pellets I can control the amount very easily. Very young tadpoles get maybe one every 2-3 days, and then graze and as they get older I give them more until I feel comfortable giving them less precise amounts of the Repashy. I think the Repashy is a superior product though, but I have a pretty good success rate wtih my tadpoles (usually 95% or more).


----------



## DieHydei (Apr 11, 2021)

Excellent thank you both. I will get some of the soilent green and some flakes, rotating everything each feeding.


----------



## Chris S (Apr 12, 2016)

DieHydei said:


> Excellent thank you both. I will get some of the soilent green and some flakes, rotating everything each feeding.


I also always have some decaying leaf litter and java moss in each container. They actually eat the leaves, and the bacteria/bio film that grows on them. Even with brand new water and leaves, I always find critters swimming around in there eventually, which is a food source as well. I typically seed a new container with some old water, to ensure the transition of such microfauna.


----------



## SpaceMan (Aug 25, 2013)

For my R. Uakarii tadpoles I use tadpole bites dusted with spirulina to great success. I also have a bit of an almond leaf and a clump of java moss in all my containers.


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

SpaceMan said:


> For my R. Uakarii tadpoles I use tadpole bites dusted with spirulina to great success. I also have a bit of an almond leaf and a clump of java moss in all my containers.


What brand of tadpole bites?


----------

